

Nick Denton: Pay-for-page-views was too successful - erickhill
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/11/14/nick-denton-valleywag-isnt-exactly-closing-and-pay-page-views-was-too-successful

======
crabapple
i was never enamored with denton's editorial tenure at valleywag (he seemed
capricious and arbitrary about what you could shit-kick and what was a sacred
cow)...but as a business owner he is spot-on. he isn't waiting for the
recession to force him into consolidation, he's doing it proactively, on his
time. the newspapers could be doing this, but instead are going to wait for
the markets to back them into a corner.

in any case the bell was tolling for valleywag...there just isn't that much
dirt in the bay area to dish on...i never knew how people managed even the
contrived level of interest that valleywag generated

